# German shepherd mix with husky chow puppy



## Nader Kadar (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello everyone 
Im new to this site and i have few question if i can get some answers for :
So i got a german shepherd / husky chow puppy on the 28th of jan 2017 who was born on the 7th of dec 2016.
Took him to the vet on the 30th of jan to get his first sets of shots where he weighted 12.8 lb.
So my puppy christian is a beautiful puppy who seems to have everything from his dad's side which it means he is more on the gsd side so i was wondering would he still be as intelligent as gsd cause im having hard time training him to go potty and im definitely having a hard time crate training him ... he seems to be like a free worrior lol
He is friendly with everyone and playfull full of ALOT of energy so do i need to follow a certain way of training since he ia mix .
And if anyone knows how big will he get ... the vet lady said he will grow up to 80 lb he got a very big pows .
Please some information and any information will help .
I will post some pix of him soon 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He's still very young. Take him out often (every 30-45 minutes while he's awake, first thing when he wakes up, after play time, etc.). Be sure to clean any accident spots with an enzymatic cleaner if possible so he can't smell where he went. Be sure to praise him when he goes outside and give it a word (whatever you want to use). Eventually, he'll learn that when you tell him that word, it means go potty.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a handsome boy!What Galathiel said for potty training.It takes as long as it takes,sometimes it's a few months until they gain bladder control.
Look up "crate games" to help with crate training.It helps to feed them all of their meals in there,toss toys and treats inside so he can go in and out happily.
Taylor any training to his temperament as an individual


----------



## Nader Kadar (Feb 13, 2017)

*New pix of my baby christian*

Hey guyswe are here again lol
Dealing with this beautiful 1 year old german shepherd / husky chiw mix
He is so smart BUT he is so hard to train and so energized still.
What to doooo !!!


----------

